# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Cut Away Spaceship

## wormspeaker

I thought this might be of interest here. It's a cutaway view of a spaceship I found on scifi-meshes.com.

Here's the original context:

http://www.scifi-meshes.com/gallery/...0&ppuser=37731

----------


## töff

That's a lot of weaponry.

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff!

----------


## Nomadic

> That's a lot of weaponry.


There's no such thing as too much weaponry.

----------


## Ascension

Too much is never enough.  If yer gonna kill it, overkill it  :Smile:   Seriously, though, that's some nice work.

----------


## altasilvapuer

Confucius say: "Do not use a cannon to kill a mosquito."

Obviously Confucius has never encountered typical science fiction enemies.   :Wink: 

-asp

----------


## Sigurd

Dark Lord Weapons and Munitions say

"Confucious was 89lbs of mostly water. He couldn't even take one minor Gauss Energy Gun hit. Who you gonna believe?"

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Talroth

I could have sworn I put a comment in this thread about how if when you fire a full volley of all your weapons, and your ship Doesn't feel like it is about to shake itself apart, then you don't have enough weapons.

----------


## selden

I don't see room for any fuel. How does it get anywhere?
Strap-on rockets?
Launched out of a rail gun itself, to be picked up later?
Zero-point energy cells?

----------


## Gandwarf

Too much weapons or not - that's an awesome image though.

----------


## altasilvapuer

> I don't see room for any fuel. How does it get anywhere?
> Strap-on rockets?
> Launched out of a rail gun itself, to be picked up later?
> Zero-point energy cells?


Easy!  Point gun backwards, shoot gun.  Insta-propulsion!   :Very Happy: 


Also, in browsing deviantArt tonight, I actually came across this very image coincidentally.  Here's the page of the artist on which I found it: http://paul-muad-dib.deviantart.com/gallery/

Still trying to decipher the signature to decide whether this is the originating artist or not, but I think it might be.

-asp

----------


## Gandwarf

Looks like he is the guy... he has some great stuff posted in his gallery.

----------


## icosahedron

By a process of elimination, the fuel must be stored in the ventral bulge at the rear, under the engine room floor. That portion is not cut away, cos fuel is boring to look at.  :Smile: 

The weapons look reasonable for a Traveller 600 tonner which I'd estimate is its approximate size:
Three missile 'turrets' amidships, two laser turrets on the flanks and one dorsal turret at the rear, for six total. I can't see any others, though it does have a couple of carried craft. Nothing unusual there.  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

I looked at that guys DA gallery...I feel so unworthy of calling myself an artist after seeing that stuff.  Yowza.

----------


## altasilvapuer

Heh, Ascension, I feel like that with a rather ridiculous number of the artists, there, so feel not alone.  You get used to it after a while.   :Wink: 

-asp

----------


## Ashenvale

Looks great, Wormspeaker! KEEP the guns!

Have you guys seen Ryan Wolfe's starship art and cartography?  I bumped into him working on Serenity Adventures.  His work makes me want to give up illustration and take up knitting.  http://ki-ryn.com/Future_Armada/Gallery.htm

----------


## Steel General

> Have you guys seen Ryan Wolfe's starship art and cartography?  I bumped into him working on Serenity Adventures.  His work makes me want to give up illustration and take up knitting.  http://ki-ryn.com/Future_Armada/Gallery.htm


I see what you mean. Yikes! Yowsa! Sheesh!

----------


## Valarian

> Have you guys seen Ryan Wolfe's starship art and cartography?  I bumped into him working on Serenity Adventures.  His work makes me want to give up illustration and take up knitting.  http://ki-ryn.com/Future_Armada/Gallery.htm


I like his stuff too, great pictures though originality isn't necessarily one of his things. The designs of some of the starships are just a little too recognisable.

Remora = Icarus (Babylon 5)
Exeter = Firefly (Firefly)
Wayfarer = Klingon Bird of Prey (Star Trek)
Venture = Millennium Falcon / YT-1300 (Star Wars)

----------


## armoredgear7

> I like his stuff too, great pictures though originality isn't necessarily one of his things. The designs of some of the starships are just a little too recognisable.
> 
> Remora = Icarus (Babylon 5)
> Exeter = Firefly (Firefly)
> Wayfarer = Klingon Bird of Prey (Star Trek)
> Venture = Millennium Falcon / YT-1300 (Star Wars)


I suppose there are only so many ways to design a starship intended to be used by humans.

Partisan = Colonial One (new Battlestar Galactica)
Morgan = Raptor (same)

Textured 3d models always look so good when they're done this way; His work has a definite style to it.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I can't believe nobody dropped the "Kill 'em all, let (insert name of greater being here) sort 'em out" comment.  Oh wait, I just did.  :Twisted: 

All in all, very nice!

GW

----------


## wormspeaker

I'd like to point out (since some comments in the thread have indicated I may not have been clear enough), I am not the creator of the image, I just posted it here since it seemed appropriate to the guild's topic. I can barely draw a line art dungeon using MS Paint, I'm nowhere near this guy's skill in illustration. The creator's profile is linked in the original post.

----------


## Ashenvale

> I like his stuff too, great pictures though originality isn't necessarily one of his things. The designs of some of the starships are just a little too recognisable.
> 
> Remora = Icarus (Babylon 5)
> Exeter = Firefly (Firefly)
> Wayfarer = Klingon Bird of Prey (Star Trek)
> Venture = Millennium Falcon / YT-1300 (Star Wars)





> I suppose there are only so many ways to design a starship intended to be used by humans.
> 
> Partisan = Colonial One (new Battlestar Galactica)
> Morgan = Raptor (same)
> 
> Textured 3d models always look so good when they're done this way; His work has a definite style to it.


All true!  But then Wolfe created illustrations published by both the Serenity RPG and Battlestar Gallactica RPG lines, designing new ships to fit into each setting.  These similar ones may have been proposed illustrations for those books that Magerite Weis Games opted not to use.  Or he may simply have been influenced by them to produce something similar.  God knows I look at some the work here on this website and want to rush out and do something similar!

----------


## Plastic_Jack

Something about that image makes me want to dig out my copy of XCOM.

----------


## Gandwarf

> Something about that image makes me want to dig out my copy of XCOM.


Ah, yes, that's what it reminded me of!
Please let there be another X-com  :Frown:

----------


## Steel General

> Something about that image makes me want to dig out my copy of XCOM.


I agree, as long as it's more like the first earliest one than the latter.

----------


## Plastic_Jack

That's the one. XCOM : UFO Defense.  Second one wasn't bad, but the third hath been stricken from my memory.

Much like the Matrix. Awesome movie. Shame they didn't make any sequels.

----------


## Gandwarf

> That's the one. XCOM : UFO Defense.  Second one wasn't bad, but the third hath been stricken from my memory.


I liked all three X-com games and the last one was even my favorite. There was a lot more interaction possible and choices seemed to have effect on the world. A sequel would be so cool!

/threadjack

----------


## wormspeaker

> I liked all three X-com games and the last one was even my favorite. There was a lot more interaction possible and choices seemed to have effect on the world. A sequel would be so cool!
> /threadjack


You can purchase all the X-Com games on Steam at the moment. Pretty reasonably priced. I have X-Com (original) on Diskette but they have long since degraded. So I re-purchased X-Com from Steam for $5. (You can get all of them for $15 but I really only love the first one.) The older DOS ones come with a configured copy of DOSBox to run them on and it works pretty much flawlessly on my machine. (Just needed to adjust the resolution and image rendering type so that it looked good on my large wide screen monitor and needed to jack up the slowing that DOSBox does so that the game runs at pretty much the same speed it used to run back when I first played it.)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/964/

It seems that 2K Games has purchased the License for X-Com and are releasing the games on Steam in an effort to defray the costs of the brand new X-Com game they are currently working on. From the rumors it looks like they are going for a replication of the original, but who knows how it'll turn out.

----------


## RocketDad

My favorite weapon is the business end of a fusion powered hydrogen rocket.  A jet of ionized gas at ten million degrees C shot out with enough oomph to cut a small asteroid in half.

This is known as Hard (core) Science Fiction.  :Smile: 

Seriously, I really like the ship.  Puting a cutaway in the hanger like that ala Incredible Cross-Sections was is really cool way to package your ship.

----------


## mearrin69

And that was how we managed not to become meat animals in the first Man-Kzin war!
M

Edit: Oh, wait, wuzzat fiction?

----------


## RocketDad

No, no it wasn't...it was a lesson learned....

----------

